# Advice needed re A rated double glazed windows?



## markm030 (27 Jan 2013)

Hi, getting new windows in this year. Getting a reputable window company in (they have done some good jobs with some people in my estate who are happy with the job done)
They are recommending A rated double glazed. They mention triple glaze is a little better but more expensive and says the A rated double glaze will give 180% more warmth than a standard double glaze window. Has anyone any advice or received A rated double glaze windows before and can vouch for the difference it makes to a room?


----------



## NHG (28 Jan 2013)

Ask for the uValue of both the double and the triple, it will probably be very similar but a big difference in cost, triple glazing is for very large glazed areas and noise.


----------



## irishmoss (28 Jan 2013)

House near me got triple glazing windows recently but the condensation on the windows is unreal early morning and late at night.


----------



## Leo (27 Feb 2013)

Reminder:  Please keep all posts seeking supplier recommendations in the Recommend tradesmen and suppliers forum.


----------

